# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  4 февраля,в 21:00 в арт-кафе "Се Бон" Pijama Party

## Tos19

Вечеринка состоится 4 февраля,в 21:00 и до последнего клиента.Будет жарко,приходите в пижамах (переодеться можно в клубе) "ПИЖАМЫ,ПО ЖЕЛАНИЮ"


• Вечеринка будет состоятся в арт-кафе "Се Бон" ул.Успенская 99. 
55 метров от Гостиницы "Лондон" 
• Dj's : 
       Dj Lex Lutter 
       Dj Max Twin 
• Начало/Конец: 
       21:00-4:00 (4 февраля - 5 февраля) 
• Стоимость билетов: 
       30 грн 
• Арт-кафе Се Бон: 
       Не дорогой бар (50 грамм водки-9 грн,сок-5 грн,кофе-9 грн и т.д.) 
       Заинтриговал?Приходите убедитесь в ценах и в качестве. 
       Кухня очень вкусная,и очень доступная по ценам. 
• Заказ билетов (круглосуточно): 
        Андрей +3(093)4-666-727 
        Валера +3(063)8-435-605 
• Заказ столиков: 
        по телефону: 726-33-66 
Приходи на пижамную вечеринку,и найди свою вторую половинку

----------


## Tos19

Приходите к нам,мы всегда рады вам.Телефон для справок: Андрей +3(093)4-666-727

----------

